# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Propane Fridge

## Lula

I got a cabin  at 7500ft  and use a propane fridge  we are 8 miles from the nearest power  the question I have is  that in the winter temps can and do hit -20 + we are not at the cabin full time in the winter  so we shut the fridge down this spring the fridge was toast  previously my father inlaw lived there year round .Can leaving the propane fridge not running in the extreme temps damage it ? would like to figure it out before I pull the trigger on a new one any insight????

----------


## kyratshooter

There are two things that must be addressed here;

1. Did you light the pilot light?  Propane fridges have to be lit up before they will cycle the propane into cooling power.

2. Deep temps can cause the fluids inside the cooling system to gel.  Sometimes it refuses to return to the fluid state.  Many technicians in the south claim that can not happen but the techs up north report that it happens all the time.

If the unit is ruined consider buying a smaller propane fridge made for an RV.  Some are small enough to remove when you close up for the winter and take home to store in a protected area.

I learned that maintaining a remote off grid cabin is often easier if you consider it a stationary RV and turn to the RV store when you have situations and questions.  I lived that life for several years before the electric department caught up with me and ran some lines my way.

Hunter was a HVAC tech for years, but not a fridge mechanic, and may have some answers.  Could be he might know just because he has spent 8 months a year frozen up in Wisconsin for his whole life.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome...from Wisconsin.

I don't understand the quote> "the fridge was toast" <quote ...? Does this mean that it won't work?

Propane refrigerators in RV are shut down when not in use, all the time

They sit the all winter and it does get cold....but doesn't seem to hurt them..I have one in a 1995 camper that is a three way.
I mostly use it on campground current....or while running down  the road, on 12 Volt....but do start and run it on propane to make sure that it works.

If it is shut down......and you to happen to want to start it up...I would get the heat on to the cabin before lighting.

The propane is not used as the refrigerant....rather it heats a chamber containing water, ammonia and hydrogen gas. 

Propane tanks and line will freeze up....especially when running low...and shut down the flow to the heater...

http://homeguides.sfgate.com/propane...ork-84254.html


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Can't speak to a residential unit .....
I'm gonna say...It shouldn't hurt it to shut down.....just heat the unit before trying to light the pilot

----------


## randyt

we leave our propane fridge at camp in the upper peninsula of michigan off all winter long. We've done this for years with no problems.

----------


## amzounslideslide

nside the refrigerator there is a label showing power consumption. Ours shows 3,000 btu for propane and 2.8 amps for 12vdc. The missing info is the difference between electric usage when cooling and not cooling. 

Assuming, cooling 100% of the time, worst case scenario and not drawing the batteries down to less than 50% and absolutely no sun the refrigerator will run around 90 hours. Through in a little sun and a more practical 1/2 time cooling...






Nice Try Dude! Swing and a Miss!

----------


## Rick

But you have all kinds of sun in Algeria so that shouldn't be a problem for you...except at night of course.

----------


## LowKey

You left his links?

----------


## Rick

No. If you look, you'll see he went back and edited it on the 29th. These guys think they are clever. They post something then wait a bit and go back and try to sneak in links. But Crash and I rip them out and kick them to the curb. Grabbing that 2017 post, I was pretty certain he was going to come back and hit it with a link.

----------


## LowKey

There's a special place in Hell for spammers. And telemarketers.

----------


## Rick

And a lower place for telespammers.

----------

